# Tap/drill poster



## LRSbm146 (Feb 4, 2022)

This might be old news... was looking for a new tap/drill poster and learned starrett will send you any of their propaganda for free if you create an account. 
The poster is huge but the laminated pocket version is pretty nice


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 4, 2022)

Not old news to me. Never knew about it. 

Tried to get a pocket chart before but Varco would not even sell me one let alone ship free! 

Thanks for the heads up! 

Created an account and ordered some propaganda.... The wall chart is back ordered. 

No biggie though. I actually prefer an app on my android that shows thread Class and second choices.


----------



## architect (Feb 4, 2022)

News to me as well! Time for me to pick an account...


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 4, 2022)

KBC sent me a nice drill/tap wall chart.


----------

